# Question about breeding? from a 1st timer!!



## DouglasPeeps (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a doe that is currently on her _honeymoon_, at least that is what I told my kids!   

Here is my question:  She was bred last month and was again put in with the buck the week of Thanksgiving, during what would be her next heat cycle.  This time around, he isn't showing any interest in her whatsoever, however she has had some discharge.  Does this mean that she isn't bred?....or do some does have "regular" discharge?  

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## savingdogs (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm not an expert, but I'll subscribe to see what answers you get.

But I'm thinkig if he was interested, wouldn't that mean that the pregnancy did not take the first time and she was back in heat. Couldn't it mean she got pregnant the first time?

I don't know about normal discharges and when to expect them.


----------



## glenolam (Dec 2, 2010)

Some does do have regular discharge - I have a pygmy who routinely has some goo there for no reason at all.  

How old was the buck?  Was he "an ol' pro" or a young buckling?  How old is the doe?  I ask because if it's an older doe in with a younger buck, he could be a little gun shy if she's very dominant...case in point: my herd queen was "bred" back in September with my nubian buckling.  _Or so I thought._  I saw him trying, then never saw him try again.  Figured he'd done his deed.  Flash forward to beginning of November and all I can say is that her heat increased the temperature in the atmosphere by at least 15*!  Can you guess how upset I was?  She displayed no other signs of heat between then and last September.  I chalk it up to a newbie buckling going for a seasoned doe who decided he was more fun to push around than to mate with. She's now bred to another, more pushy buck and I'm set back by 2 months. :/


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Dec 2, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> Some does do have regular discharge - I have a pygmy who routinely has some goo there for no reason at all.
> 
> How old was the buck?  Was he "an ol' pro" or a young buckling?  How old is the doe?  I ask because if it's an older doe in with a younger buck, he could be a little gun shy if she's very dominant...case in point: my herd queen was "bred" back in September with my nubian buckling.  _Or so I thought._  I saw him trying, then never saw him try again.  Figured he'd done his deed.  Flash forward to beginning of November and all I can say is that her heat increased the temperature in the atmosphere by at least 15*!  Can you guess how upset I was?  She displayed no other signs of heat between then and last September.  I chalk it up to a newbie buckling going for a seasoned doe who decided he was more fun to push around than to mate with. She's now bred to another, more pushy buck and I'm set back by 2 months. :/


They are both the same age......8 months old.  He was VERY interested in her the first time they were together. _ I think you know what I mean by very!_  
I am thinking that she was bred the first time, but we put her in with him again just to be sure.  The discharge is the thing that is throwing me.......Just didn't know if it was a sign that she isn't pregnant or just how she is.  Though if it was a sign that she was in heat, I would think that he would be VERY interested in her again, right?????


----------



## helmstead (Dec 2, 2010)

Ya just never know.  I'd say, when in doubt, put them together for a few days to be sure.

With junior bucks, especially...I'd give them no less than 45 days together.  The younger guys sometimes need a little practice before they really get the job done.  FF does, also, tend to take an extra cycle or two to settle.


----------



## glenolam (Dec 3, 2010)

I agree with helm - if you're unsure, just keep them together. Unfortunately, that makes for a very long gestation (well, not for her but for you) since you won't know when she was bred and will have to watch her for 2 - 3 months waiting....watching....waiting.....


----------



## helmstead (Dec 3, 2010)

It's only fair, everyone should suffer the waiting...    It teaches good life lessons of patience and preparedness.


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Dec 3, 2010)

helmstead said:
			
		

> It's only fair, everyone should suffer the waiting...    It teaches good life lessons of patience and preparedness.


I agree good life lessons!
I think it is part of the initiation into the "the group", the goaty group anyway!  I will suffer and do my part!  LOL!


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Dec 3, 2010)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Ya just never know.  I'd say, when in doubt, put them together for a few days to be sure.
> 
> With junior bucks, especially...I'd give them no less than 45 days together.  The younger guys sometimes need a little practice before they really get the job done.  FF does, also, tend to take an extra cycle or two to settle.


Will do.  Thanks for this advice.  I appreciate your insight!


----------



## rebelINny (Dec 4, 2010)

I am having the same dilemma this year with a couple of my does. I bought them "bred" for fall. Well its December and still no kids and they don't look like they are gonna kid any time soon if at all! I have had a buck with them since September off and on and still no signs of heat that I have SEEN. I brought in a different buck from a friend in case they just didn't like our buck because he isn't terribly aggressive if ya know what I mean. This buck even though he is very rutty still hasn't brought them into heat after a week. I am still waiting though to see. I have one that has discharged twice since I had her "bred". She is also not coming back into heat yet for this other buck. And my fourth doe.........well I saw just a smidge of white discharge last month after two months of being "bred". No other normal heat signs like blatting, tail wagging, loving the buck though. Keeping my fingers crossed that they are all already bred and just trying to keep me on my toes or at least the three are and the other will soon be getting bred! Breeding season is so stressful! For us I mean, not the goats LOL


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 13, 2011)

i agree about the "life lessons"
this is so weird becuase i found a webpage that had pics of a goat birth and sent it to my aunt who has 2 boys and her and my uncle run there boy scout group. so i emailed her the link and titled it "life lessons" and said she should bring the boys scouts down (they live in detroit michigan  ) when my does are due. she emailed me back saying how great it would be if they could and that she would see what they could do... but i doubt they will come. last time the boyscouts came they came running back from a walk yelling and panting saying they saw... of all things... a moose!!!  in OHIO!!!  
me and my sisters still hit the floor laughing about that one!
although i must say i do love to imagine the grusome faces those teenage boys would make watching a kidding from a few feet away!


----------

